# Happy Birthday uncledeathy!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope today brings all of you Halloween dreams to life!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a Happy, Happy B-Day!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, uncle!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A belated happy birthday to you


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes Happy Birthday, I hope it was a good one.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the bday wishes ...Very nice of you all. It was a nice bday too.

Hope to see some of you at the NJ make and takes in the upcoming months.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday uncledeathy!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------

